# Can't open port 25565. Help!!



## Thanatos

So here's the problem.

I'm trying to set up a minecraft server. I have a Linksys WRT52GS V7.2. And I absolutely CANNOT open port 25565!!!!!

So I go into my router's setup page and go to the 'Applications and Gaming' tab and enter this into one of the blank spaces:





This should work, right? Did I miss a step? Is that IP address correct? Because every time I try to test the port the website I'm using (http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/) it tells me that the port is closed using my current IP.

Here's a screenshot of CMD with the 'ipconfig' command, if that would help you out at all:






Ive also gone into the windows firewall settings and entered these exceptions:






Does anyone have any ideas? please help me out.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ignore the site you're using to test it. Just run the Minecraft server and try to connect to it outside your network.


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ignore the site you're using to test it. Just run the Minecraft server and try to connect to it outside your network.



Okay. Could you try it out for me if you get the chance? I think it should be my external IP address and ':25565', right? So it's 71.42.153.34:25565, I think. right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't see it available. Are you sure you're under port forwarding on the router?


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't see it available. Are you sure you're under port forwarding on the router?



Well, I was thinking that maybe my ISP blocked that port? Our internet is extremely fickle and slow, because I think they signed more people onto the backhaul than it can handle, therefore making my promised 6 mbps internet more like 2 mbps. Anyways, I just went through a 20 minute period of no internet at all, and it's back up now. You may want to try it again. And yes, I'm sure im under port forwarding.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still don't see it available.


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> I still don't see it available.



alright. Well, any suggestions? I've tried almost everything. Maybe Iv'e got a faulty router... that might explain why my internet speed drops to zero every once in a while... or just a shitty ISP.


----------



## Vipernitrox

I'd try opening up a different port to test if the port forwarding is working. So you can rule out minecraft being faulty. What OS do you have? You can run a remote desktop if you have a professional version of windows. Or setup a ssh server.


----------



## Virssagòn

I'm using telenet and I had to portforward on the router and on telenet itself...


----------



## tremmor

suggestion:  try turning off any software firewall first then try. might be the windows firewall or virus program like kaspersky has its own firewall. turn off all firewalls in windows you may be using. if it works you can start the firewall up then open port there.


----------

